# Creepy windows



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Well just finished my front windows on the house. I was just building them this weekend and not going to leave them up. Well all the kids and a few adults said sweet you are already putting out your stuff way cool. So I am leaving them up. I even had a new haunter stop to buy something from craigslist from the neighbore knock on my door today. I told her about the forums. She was telling me all about how big she does her yard and telling me about all her props. She said wow I had no idea there were other people crazy like me.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Those turned out nice. Great job.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

I like em! good idea using shutters!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, they turned out really good. I like the addition of shutters. Good idea.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those look good, Steve. Do you still get some light through them?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Those are great. How are they held up there?


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Those look good, Steve. Do you still get some light through them?


Yes the landscap fabric is thin it lets plenty of light in. I placed a stobe in the room last night and it looks great through the windows.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Love the windows!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Those are nice. I want to do something like that. How did you hang them? Dont know if I will have time this year but I diffently think it will before next year.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Those look great!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Those are great. How are they held up there?


I built this frame to fit snug inside the window sill. Just hammer it in place and screw everything to the wood frame.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I REALLY like those shutters!


----------

